# Caulophyllum???



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do any of you use it?

Ive used it on all my previous litters, one tablet at the onset of labour and every hour untill birthing is finished.

Ive heard of others giving it to their queens weeks before birth, but ive always worried it might make them give birth too early:blushing:

Just wondered if anyone else had any thoughts on this

Jen x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes I use it on all my queens that are in labour and I have never had any problems with it.

As far as Im aware it's recommended to be given hourly at the start of labour only as it makes contractions stronger - with this in mind I would definitely not give it at any time before.

There is another homeopathic remedy that can be used weeks before a queen is due - raspberry leaf, some that use it swear by it but I heard that if given too early or at an incorrect dose can cause a miscarriage - perhaps this is the one you mean.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I have never heard of it so cant comment, what is it used for? pain??


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Yes I use it on all my queens that are in labour and I have never had any problems with it.
> 
> As far as Im aware it's recommended to be given hourly at the start of labour only as it makes contractions stronger - with this in mind I would definitely not give it at any time before.
> 
> There is another homeopathic remedy that can be used weeks before a queen is due - raspberry leaf, some that use it swear by it but I heard that if given too early or at an incorrect dose can cause a miscarriage - perhaps this is the one you mean.


Thanks Angeli, I did hear of raspberry leaf causing miscarriage so Ive never used it just in case.
When I took my first queen to stud a few years ago, the stud owner reccomended I gave virburnum op twice a week for the 4 weeks (apparently to reduce the chances of a misscariage), and caulophyllum twice a week for the remaining weeks. It wasnt untill I did a bit of research that I found that some people beleived it could induce early labour?
I think I will stick to using it at the onset of birth , just to be safe.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> I have never heard of it so cant comment, what is it used for? pain??


Heres a link for you TB  .....Caulophyllum 30C - 100 pillules-Dorwest Herbs Ltd


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Heres a link for you TB  .....Caulophyllum 30C - 100 pillules-Dorwest Herbs Ltd


Thanks for that, very interesting, Im not sure if I would use anything though? although its nice to see thats iots herbal


----------

